# Temp Kitchen Darkroom.....



## webestang64 (May 10, 2015)

I moved this week to a better neighborhood and closer to family/work but lost a basement to use.
So until my loft apartment is rehabbed and I'll have access to the rent-able darkroom I'm making do in my new temporary digs. Lucky for me these old South St. Louis homes have enormous kitchen's so it was easy to fit my Ilford 500 4x5 in the corner.....





Time to mix up some chemicals.....


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> ....... so it was easy to fit my Ilford 500 4x5 in the corner...........



Looks like a Beseler to me.


----------



## timor (May 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... so it was easy to fit my Ilford 500 4x5 in the corner...........
> ...


No matter. Looks cool. The only thing I would be unsure of is this high glaze white tile on the wall. It may  reflect just too much.


----------



## webestang64 (May 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... so it was easy to fit my Ilford 500 4x5 in the corner...........
> ...


Beseler chassis....Ilford cold light diffusion head. ..... http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2007321151751747.pdf


----------



## webestang64 (May 10, 2015)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...



Thanks....I could always hang some black drapes over the wall and the enlarger side of the fridge. Close to beer of course.


----------



## timor (May 10, 2015)

Beer, the best part of darkroom chemistry !


----------

